# Start of first season for Roo?



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So I've noticed Roo is looking a bit swollen down there and is peeing a lot and think it might be signs that her season is on it's way. Did anyone notice this stage in their bitch and count how many days before the bleeding arrived?

Obi is not showing any interest in that way at all yet but I'm obviously keeping an eye on it as will have to make some adjustments to sleeping arrangements when she starts.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Clare, yes I found these exact signs with Molly and the bleeding started within a couple of days of me noticing the swelling. 

Molly never attracted that much attention that I was aware of  !!! 

I hope if it is the start that it runs smoothly, I'm sure you're glad that you've not had to wait too long for it.

At least that'll be it behind you... I don't know how breeders cope with having bitches in season on a regular basis. 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Mairi! Still no sign of bleeding but she is being super clingy and very off her food (not that she was a good eater anyway). 

So was Molly spayed 3 months after her bleeding started or bleeding ended? Not sure when you work out from? Cheers x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola showed signs for a few weeks before she actually started bleeding. I'm pretty sure it is 3 months from first day of bleeding for the spay. Hope it all passes soon for you x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ooh little Roo is growing up, bless her. can't give any advice of course but hope it all goes well and that Obi doesn't get too wound up.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> ooh little Roo is growing up, bless her. can't give any advice of course but hope it all goes well and that Obi doesn't get too wound up.


Yes me too, although seeing how much attention she gets from him should hopefully be a good barometer of what she will attract outdoors?? I'm so glad I have only got to go through this once with her...she is waking up really early now to go for a pee and seems more jumpy and barking at every noise! I do feel sorry for her but she's driving me nuts already and the bleeding hasn't even started yet.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG Roo .. what a big girl you are getting  

All my girls are different Clare and all season well. The swelling can occur approx a week before any bleeding, I am sure you have read about split seasons too. A change in character (cuddly), frequent weeing, swelling and generally acting different are all good signs Roo is coming into season. Dab her with a tissue, a few times a day so you spot the bleeding as some bitches have shallow/light first season and she may keep herself clean during this time. You will notice her licking lots too .... love and hugs to Roo The Poo


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Clare,

With regards to when to spay I often got a different answer depending who I spoke to!! 

Anyway, I had Molly spayed 13 weeks post end of bleeding, she bled for exactly one week so it was 14 weeks post start of season. 

I'd be inclined to wait longer than not although I'm sure they're all different. I felt Molly was a little hormonal around the 11-12 week mark and wanted that all to settle Pre spay. 

I know its a real pain of a time, at the time it didn't seem too bad but looking back, I'd never wait until post 2nd season...I don't think anyway. 

Let us know how she goes, I'm sure it's not far away.... 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Yes me too, although seeing how much attention she gets from him should hopefully be a good barometer of what she will attract outdoors?? I'm so glad I have only got to go through this once with her...she is waking up really early now to go for a pee and seems more jumpy and barking at every noise! I do feel sorry for her but she's driving me nuts already and the bleeding hasn't even started yet. :rolleyes;


Obi has been neutered hasn't he? if so I guess it will only be a barometer of attention from neutered dogs, if not then I guess a good barometer for all dogs (and then you would have to watch out for accidental mating!). I'm wondering if Dudley is coming into season then as he barks at every little noise!! it probably is a hormone thing though as he has got worse since being neutered.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> OMG Roo .. what a big girl you are getting
> 
> All my girls are different Clare and all season well. The swelling can occur approx a week before any bleeding, I am sure you have read about split seasons too. A change in character (cuddly), frequent weeing, swelling and generally acting different are all good signs Roo is coming into season. Dab her with a tissue, a few times a day so you spot the bleeding as some bitches have shallow/light first season and she may keep herself clean during this time. You will notice her licking lots too .... love and hugs to Roo The Poo


Thanks Jo, yes I've had a read of your blog, fab info, thank you! 



mairi1 said:


> Hi Clare,
> 
> With regards to when to spay I often got a different answer depending who I spoke to!!
> 
> ...


Aw poor Molly being all hormonal..I'll keep an eye for that. I'll see what my vet says about when - hoping it doesn't clash with the summer half term at the end of May as have a planned trip to Cornwall 



DB1 said:


> Obi has been neutered hasn't he? if so I guess it will only be a barometer of attention from neutered dogs, if not then I guess a good barometer for all dogs (and then you would have to watch out for accidental mating!). I'm wondering if Dudley is coming into season then as he barks at every little noise!! it probably is a hormone thing though as he has got worse since being neutered.


:laugh: at the thought of Dudley cringing as you type he must be coming to season!  ... Yes Obi has been neutered..I don't think I would have dared risk a post season spay plan if he hadn't been done. :undwech:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I sent roo a letter in the mail. Clearly she did not get it. the letter said. please don't grow up too fast!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ah thats too cute Mo. I know - her puppy days are numbered out:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So sad how fast they grow!!!!! little smiley Roo! one of my all time favourite ILMC pictures ever! the tummy tickles one.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't believe Roo has got to that age already. It only seems five minutes since I first met her as a tiny pup. Hope it all runs smoothly for you.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

No sign of bleeding yet just a clingy baby who is not eating much.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How is Roo acting now? What is the swelling like? 

Ahh love her, her body is going through lots of changes ... I hope she sails through her first season  thinking of her ....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well Jo, I think it was a false alarm/something else or a very light split season but thought the second part would have happened by now? No more swelling and no bleeding. Still being clingy and with all this early rising etc. I'm wondering if she might be developing a touch of separation anxiety? I have a DAP diffuser on order! 

So assuming she doesn't come in to season I have just booked her spay date. She's going to have a keyhole spay on 18th April. I was going to do it post first season but this was primarily because I didn't want to do it at 6 months - I felt she was too young and immature. She will be 10 months by the spay date so I'm happier with that. You watch, she'll come in to season now and I'll end up having to change it! watch this space...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So it must have been a split season after all. Roo's bleeding started today so the spay has been pushed back to July now. 

At the moment Obi has taken no interest what so ever but I will be purchasing bitch pants for her to wear at her most fertile point. Obi is done but I don't want them to tie. How would I explain that to the kids!! lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey bled for exactly 16 days but not that much. Just the odd little spot here and there around the house. I used the bitch pants overnight and there was just a small coin-sized stain everyday. I think it's good that Roo has actually come into season as you will now know for sure where she is in her hormonal cycle to have her spayed. My biggest concern about pre-season spays is if they are just about to come into season. I think it's much better to know for sure what's going on.

Obi sounds like he's going to be a gentleman. Biscuit's a right randy little fellow. Would have made a fab stud dog!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Jane. I was wondering how much Honey wore the pants? Did you separate Biscuit and Honey at night time? Obi and Roo usually sleep uncrated in the inner hall way together and not sure if I will get away with her just wearing the pants or actually need to put them in separate rooms? I've never had a bitch in season before so this is all new to me!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhhh.... Roo must have been waiting until you booked the spay!!! 

Hopefully it runs smoothly and Obi remains the perfect gentleman .... Molly bled for exactly one week and it was only spotting. 

I've no experience of the bitch pants but it sounds like they worked well for Honey.

Let us know how she's doing 

xxx


----------



## Maggie L (Aug 22, 2012)

*1st season*

I noticed beginning of last week that Maggie (9months) was weeing more and that a few of the local park boys were sniffing around, yesterday there were spots of blood on the floor and today she has cleaned herself constantly!!! this morning her 5 month old Lab pal got all frisky, so I think its on the lead for a few weeks for us... does anyone know how long after the bleeding starts that the season should be over??:ilmc:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

The bleeding is the start of the season, it varies in duration between dogs, my dog bled for one week, others can bleed for 2-3 weeks. They then go into the most fertile period following the bleeding...they can at this point produce a clearer discharge. I found it difficult to tell when the season was actually over, I gave it a further 2-3 weeks post bleeding and gauged the reactions of local studs before letting her off lead!!! 

xxx


----------



## Maggie L (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Mairi, there is a lot of differing info out there!! I will keep her on the lead for the next 2-3 weeks and bought an extendable one today to let her run a little when no other dogs about... she loves her park walks so this might be fun, not!... although she is a bit lethargic so might thank me for not running her around for 2hrs a day!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Clare - my two both sleep in crates side by side with a blanket over. I did wonder if the smell of Honey would make Biscuit whine but they were both totally quiet at night. However, as soon as Honey was up, he was all over her!

Seasons can be very confusing as they seem to vary so much but what can also happen is that they can bleed for about 9 days, then stop for a couple of days (fertile time) and then carry on bleeding. Honey did this and only stopped for about a day and this was when she was definitely receptive. She then bled for about another 6 days and then took about another 10 days for her swelling to go down. Once the swelling goes down then their season is over and you should give them a good wash to get rid of any lingering smell and take them out for walks again. It has now been 6 weeks since Honey started her season and she is still attracting a degree of male interest but at least she is out of the danger zone!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo's season is almost over. We're half way through week 3 now. Have to say the lead walks are pain and I'm really missing my off lead romps with them both but nearly there.

Oh and I've come to the conclusion that Obi is gay . Despite sticking her bum in his face and standing for him with tail out of the way he is not remotely interested! haha What does a girl have to do? :laugh:


----------

